# Worn Cab Interiors.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming.....a new easier/quicker install from Fehr.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/repair-maintenance/new-life-for-worn-cabs


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yah, I've checked with Fehr before for my White 2-110's. Lower cab kit is pretty reasonable at around $250, the preformed headliner is almost $500. Sounds the same as there new kits though, plastic headliner is preformed then they use vacuum if I remember right to suck the new foam/upholstery to the plastic headliner, With corn under $3.50 I don't exactly have any plans to order two kits anytime soon.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I ordered one for my 4440 and 4450 kits. 2 years ago and based on past experience I kept putting it off. Seeing I was going to trade them off this week I started on my 4440. These kits are soooo much easier than the old spray and stick. The YouTube videos may or may not be exact. Example they show bolts holding the angle and my 40 has screws which means you can't loosen them. Wide putty knife and was able to make it fit. I should have started from the back to front. I ordered my from Agriculture Parts, Ag, Replacement, Equipment | Shoup. I have the bottom to do then install the seat. Next will be the 50. Should go quicker. PS found out I didn't have to take the seat out.  Will be replacing the seat in the 50.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I bought 2 Fehr kits this past winter. Fit perfect although I couldn’t do Upholstry work for a living. Dern things gotta ship freight.


----------

